# help!!! i accidentally squished nymph!!!



## marsyrosey (Sep 4, 2021)

hello all,

so i got some new babies yesterday, they are spiny flowers and budwings. one of the budwings was just being fed and i went to snap the lip back on his enclosure and he darted under and well… yeah… i feel so horrible rn but that’s not the point. one of his front arms is clearly quite um… yeah.. not too great but everything else actually doesn’t look too bad? he’s not moving much but does respond when i touch him… i think i already know the answer but is there any way i can help him or should i just put him down  





as he’s sitting here he is moving his abdomen a bit and occasionally moving his legs… i don’t know what to do…


----------



## marsyrosey (Sep 4, 2021)

this is him compared to the blood  

he still moves his arms and legs when i touch him but his head looks all weird… i’m honestly considering just putting him down now


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Sep 4, 2021)

Not blood, vomit. Maybe just wait a bit.


----------



## marsyrosey (Sep 5, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Not blood, vomit. Maybe just wait a bit.


oh, thank you

i haven’t put him down yet, couldn’t bring myself to do it before i had someone else’s opinion. the vomit would make a lot of sense all of his siblings are full and he’s super skinny atm, my problem is now that he won’t eat, i tried giving him fruit flies and he ignored every one and i cut a cockroach in half and held it up to his face and it looked like he ate a little but he’s still super skinny.


----------



## marsyrosey (Sep 5, 2021)

marsyrosey said:


> oh, thank you
> 
> i haven’t put him down yet, couldn’t bring myself to do it before i had someone else’s opinion. the vomit would make a lot of sense all of his siblings are full and he’s super skinny atm, my problem is now that he won’t eat, i tried giving him fruit flies and he ignored every one and i cut a cockroach in half and held it up to his face and it looked like he ate a little but he’s still super skinny.


actually, now that i’m looking at his siblings they all seem very full even though they last ate 2 days ago so maybe a molt is coming?


----------



## Mystymantis (Sep 5, 2021)

Try and see if he will drink some water. If he won't eat its possible a molt is coming.


----------



## marsyrosey (Sep 5, 2021)

Mystymantis said:


> Try and see if he will drink some water. If he won't eat its possible a molt is coming.


He did drink a little bit off my finger this morning, he wouldn’t drink off the side of his enclosure. I tried to give him honey as well and he ate a little bit.


----------



## Mystymantis (Sep 5, 2021)

That's good that he ate honey and drank some water. I would wait a little longer and see if he molts. He doesn't appear to hurt and as long as his raptors work he should be able to eat. But if he is internally damaged then that is bad. I would wait to see if he wants to eat anything.

Don't feel to bad. It has happened to me before too. I hate it when it happens but sometimes mantises just dart before you realize they are there.


----------



## marsyrosey (Sep 6, 2021)

Mystymantis said:


> That's good that he ate honey and drank some water. I would wait a little longer and see if he molts. He doesn't appear to hurt and as long as his raptors work he should be able to eat. But if he is internally damaged then that is bad. I would wait to see if he wants to eat anything.
> 
> Don't feel to bad. It has happened to me before too. I hate it when it happens but sometimes mantises just dart before you realize they are there.


well, i don’t think he’s gonna make it   got home from shopping and he was lying on the floor of his enclosure, i poked him and he moved a bit, i hung him at the top just in case it was a molting accident but i really don’t think it was…

gonna give it 20 minutes and if nothing happens i’ll be saying goodbye to the little man


----------



## marsyrosey (Sep 6, 2021)

marsyrosey said:


> well, i don’t think he’s gonna make it   got home from shopping and he was lying on the floor of his enclosure, i poked him and he moved a bit, i hung him at the top just in case it was a molting accident but i really don’t think it was…
> 
> gonna give it 20 minutes and if nothing happens i’ll be saying goodbye to the little man


well i’ve just put him in the freezer.. i couldn’t watch anymore he kept falling from the top of his enclosure and i even tried holding him on my finger and he kept falling. whenever he would try and walk his legs slipped out from under him… at least he won’t be suffering anymore


----------



## Mystymantis (Sep 6, 2021)

Very sorry to hear that. You did your best.


----------

